# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  80 tuổi vẫn dự Sea Games

## shincodon9x

*
SEAGames 26*

*80 tuổi vẫn dự Sea Games*

*Tổ chức đánh bài ở seagame 26 đã là lạ, lạ hơn là việc VĐV đến 80 tuổi với 60 năm tuổi nghề vẫn tung hoành ở SEA Games.*

*Vào sới*
Phòng thi đấu rộng chừng 300m2, được bố trí khoảng chục chiếc bàn. VĐV (nếu có thể gọi như vậy) được ngăn cách với nhau bởi một vách ngăn ở giữa, chia làm bốn cửa Đông-Tây-Nam-Bắc. Người chơi chỉ giao lưu được với nhau qua một ngăn trống ở giữa.Như thế, đảm bảo anh nào dù cực giỏi khoản nhòm trộm bài người khác cũng vô kế khả thi. tuyen dung viec lam
Nội quy thi đấu môn đánh bài khá nghiêm ngặt. Người chơi không được phép sử dụng rượu, trước, sau và trong thời gian thi đấu. Thuốc lá, điện thoại di dộng hay các thiết bị điện tử khác cũng bị nghiêm cấm. Ai vi phạm sẽ bị phạt, tỷ như trừ 25% số điểm (nội dung đồng đội).
__
_VĐV cao tuổi nhất SEA Games 26, Teong Wah, bên bàn thi đấu. Ảnh: Vĩnh Phong._
Tiếng Anh là ngôn ngữ chính thức duy nhất trong phòng thi. Hoặc trừ trường hợp cả hai đội trưởng của hai đội, hoặc cả 4 người tham gia đều đồng ý sử dụng một ngôn ngữ khác. vu an cuop tiem vang
Các ngón tiểu xảo, gây ức chế hoặc gây sự với đối phương, chuyện thường xảy ra ở các sới bình dân không có đất diễn ở đây. BTC yêu cầu người tham gia cần hết sức tôn trọng đối thủ, và đặc biệt không có các hành vi phân biệt chủng tộc.
Trong sới, người chơi được phục vụ rất chu đáo: nước nôi, bánh kẹo cùng các đồ ăn nhẹ?không thiếu thứ gì. Thành phần hóng hớt bên ngoài, bao gồm cả giới truyền thông, được yêu cầu tuyệt đối giữ trật tự, không làm ảnh hưởng tới tâm lý thi đấu của người chơi. clip cap doi hoan hao
Vào đây mới biết, thế giới có cả Hiệp hội chơi bài (WBF), với đầy đủ quy định cụ thể. Inasoc chiểu theo đó để tổ chức môn đánh bài ở SEA Games.
VN ban đầu cũng suýt tham dự, như cách đáp lễ nước chủ nhà Indonesia. Nhưng do lo ngại cổ súy cho tình trạng bài phỏm đã khá phổ biến trong nước, nên ngành thể thao phút cuối đã hủy bỏ. tuyen dung nhanh
Tùy nội dung thi đấu, các ván bài có thể kéo dài trong khoảng thời gian khác nhau, từ hơn chục phút đến hơn 2 giờ đồng hồ.
*Tám mươi tuổi đời, sáu mươi năm tuổi nghề*
Không có lý do gì để nghi ngờ, nếu BTC SEA Games 26 có phần thưởng cho VĐV cao tuổi nhất, thì chiến thắng chắc chắn thuộc về một người Malaysia.
Tay bài già Teong Wah, như thoạt ước đoán của chúng tôi, khoảng hơn 70 tuổi. Xác nhận sau đó của BTC cho biết, cụ Teong Wah sinh nhằm ngày 17-10-1932, trước Thế chiến II 13 năm. Tính theo tuổi ta đã vừa tròn 80. Tuổi này nếu ở VN, cụ hẳn đã làm lễ thượng thọ.
__
_Các “lão nương” VĐV chăm chú với những lá bài. Ảnh: Vĩnh Phong._
Tuổi cao, kinh nghiệm càng dày. Cụ Teong Wah cho biết, để giành quyền tham dự SEA Games 26, cụ đã phải tranh đấu và đánh bại một loạt hảo thủ Malaysia khác. xet xu vu an cuop tiem vang
“BTC thông báo để mọi người đăng ký tham gia. Sau đó chúng tôi thi đấu với nhau, ai thắng thì được tham dự SEA Games. Đội tuyển đánh bài của Malaysia có 4 người. Tôi cao tuổi nhất”-cụ Teong Wah tự hào cho biết.
Ba đồng đội của cụ Teong Wah, thoạt nhìn cũng phải trên dưới ngũ tuần. Các đội khác cũng tương tự, khi đa số các VĐV đều trên dưới 40 tuổi. Đặc biệt có khá nhiều lão nương, tay chân tuy không còn nhanh nhẹn, nhưng đảo bài vẫn thoăn thoắt. Đây chính là môn thi đấu mà VĐV tham gia đều cao tuổi nhất SEA Games.
Thời đỉnh cao phong độ, theo cụ Teong Wah, thì cụ từng tham dự kỳ thi đánh bài của ASEAN. Cụ nói: “Tôi đã hơn 60 năm chơi bài rồi. Ở Malaysia có rất nhiều tay chơi bài giỏi”. video clip cap doi hoan hao
Có vẻ hôm qua không phải ngày may mắn đối với tay bài già Teong Wah và đội tuyển đánh bài Malaysia. Đội của cụ về cuối, chỉ giành được 76 điểm. “Hôm nay thật tệ quá! Ván đầu chúng tôi chơi không được tốt. Đáng nhẽ chúng tôi phải chơi hay hơn thế này”-bước ra khỏi phòng thi đấu, thấy ông cụ liên tục than thở.
Tuy nhiên, cụ Teong Wah cũng cho biết, nếu còn cơ hội, SEA Games tới cụ sẽ lại tiếp tục đăng ký tham dự.
Quả, tám mươi năm, vẫn chạy tốt!

----------

